

Show HN: Funky Bunny Avatar - jstsch
http://www.funkybunnyavatar.com/

======
jstsch
A tiny app 'weekend-project' for kids. Basically my girlfriend's character
artwork made interactive. Fun to do. First iOS coding experience, and have to
say that the entire process went very smooth (save for a 10 workday App Store
review time).

Fun fact: all the art is SVG — so the file size is pretty small and you get
nice crisp graphics on the Retina iPad for free. Years and years ago I looked
into SVG for audio synthesizer interfaces - but rendering was waaayyyy to slow
back then. Now - no problem, even on a ARM device! :)

